# Making a Sandpaper Holder for Spindles/Flutes



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

I am a flutemaker and sand a lot of flute blanks…not hundreds but enough to know about the wear and tear on my hands and repetitive motions. I have gotten better with my lathe tools to minimize sanding buttttt I still have to do some.

I was thinking on making something that would sort of have the shape of a flute or spindle and hold a piece of sandpaper…have a sort of 1/2 circle shape …Have a way to hold the sandpaper with the screws or whatever out of the way and be easy to change the different grits. or change out the part holding the sandpaper to another one with another girt size (?) if possible quicklyI would use it while the blank is in the lathe but lathe not running and just go up and down the blank…It would have maybe a total length of 12" or so… I have used the Sorby sandmaster but after a while they get where they dont work or spin that good anymore…I hope you all can follow this…

I have some arthritis and am 61 and hands bother me some from so much work in plants and at home…Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

These contour sanding blocks from Woodcraft are not as long as you mentioned but you could make your own from a piece of wood. That way you could make exactly the radius you need too. If you put some velcro on it and use hook and loop paper it might save your tired hands from having to pinch the paper to keep it from slipping off the block.

Edit: I just did a quick search for contour sanding grips or blocks and found that Grizzly sells one too that might be worth looking at.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Found one more that are a little longer. Look for Durablock Sanding blocks on Amazon. A little pricier than the Woodriver ones but longer. If you can't find one with the right radius, you might be able to mount a piece of coarse sandpaper to a dowel or pipe with the right diameter and shape it to the contour you want.


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Lazyman! I particularly like the one on the far right.I could even make a sort of handle to go on top of that to make it even better to hold! Thanks!


----------

